# Uber suspends unlicensed Norway service



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

JULIA FIORETTI
Reuters
1:20AM October 10, 2017


Uber will suspend its unlicensed service UberPOP in Oslo until Norway introduces new rules, as the US ride-hailing app adopts a more conciliatory tone with national authorities.
The move follows a similar one-year suspension in Finland in July to allow a new taxi law to come into effect, however there is no set date for when UberPOP will be reintroduced in Norway.

The US ride-hailing company has come under fierce pressure from traditional taxi drivers and regulators across Europe who accuse it of unfair competition and skirting traditional licensing rules.

UberPOP has already been suspended in several European capitals, including Paris and Brussels, and Uber was recently humbled when it lost its licence to operate in London.

"We've learned the hard way that we must change as a company in order to serve the millions of riders and drivers who rely on us. With our new CEO Dara Khosrowshahi onboard, it's a new era for Uber," the company said in a statement.

"That's why it's now time to pause UberPOP in Norway, in order to relaunch under new regulations."

UberPOP will be suspended on October 30, while Uber's licensed services UberBLACK and UberXXL will continue to operate as normal.

The Norwegian transport minister said Uber was being treated as any other market participant would be.

The suspension of UberPOP in Norway comes as the non-EU country must answer by October 27 a query on its transport regulations by the EFTA Surveillance Authority (ESA), the body that ensures EU regulations are enforced in countries that have access to the European common market.

In February, ESA said Norway was setting "disproportionately high barriers to enter the taxi market" that led to inefficient use of resources and higher prices for consumers.

Khosrowshahi took the helm of Uber in August, replacing co-founder and former boss Travis Kalanick and has promised change at the $US70 billion ($A90 billion) dollar firm.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

So you represent tomorrow on my end, and I represent yesterday on your end.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> So you represent tomorrow on my end, and I represent yesterday on your end.


I am in the future?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Ben Hall said:


> I am in the future?


If it's Tuesday where you live, then yes.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> If it's Tuesday where you live, then yes.


yes 5.14am Tuesday


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Ben Hall said:


> yes 5.14am Tuesday


So I am indeed conversing with folks from the future!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ben Hall said:


> Khosrowshahi took the helm of Uber in August, replacing co-founder and former boss Travis Kalanick and has promised change at the $US70 billion ($A90 billion) dollar firm.


I'm sure I read yesterday in another article about Softbank's (potential) interest in Über's operation, that the value of Über was $65 Billion. 
Today with news that it is suspending its Norwegian services it is valued at $70 Billion. 
This is an unbelievably good business. As its operations shrink, it increases in value. 

Hopefully us poor drivers will get a piece of the action before the OZ and USA ops are closed down, and the value skyrockets.
I don't think it will be too long before Über is valued in the $ Trillions.
By the day, it is becoming more apparent that the new 'CEO' - Daring Dara Khosrowshahi is just a figure head and the actual financial genius running the show is Bernie Madoff. 
.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> View attachment 165678


I got a chubby...



Who is John Galt? said:


> I'm sure I read yesterday in another article about Softbank's (potential) interest in Über's operation, that the value of Über was $65 Billion.
> Today with news that it is suspending its Norwegian services it is valued at $70 Billion.
> This is an unbelievably good business. As its operations shrink, it increases in value.
> 
> ...


Bernie meant well, he's just misunderstood...



Ben Hall said:


> "We've learned the hard way that we must change as a company in order to serve the millions of riders and drivers who rely on us. With our new CEO Dara Khosrowshahi onboard, it's a new era for Uber," the company said in a statement.


Change as a company? They need to stop breaking laws or be punished for doing so, like every other law breaker...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> This is an unbelievably good business. As its operations shrink, it increases in value. .


And why not?
Less frontiers of operation = less punitive lawsuits = less outgoings for Uber.
Uber liability maths 101 at work!


----------

